
The making of Exchange, a new typeface - chesterfield
https://frerejones.com/blog/decompiled-and-remixed-history-the-making-of-exchange
======
cschmidt
A very interesting article! For those that aren't type geeks, Tobias Frere
Jones and Jonathan Hoelfer used to be partners in www.typography.com, and
designed a bunch of well know fonts such as Gotham (the Obama campaign font).
They had a verbal agreement to be 50-50 partners, but it was never put in
writing. It ended in a very messy divorce.

[http://nymag.com/news/features/jonathan-hoefler-tobias-
frere...](http://nymag.com/news/features/jonathan-hoefler-tobias-frere-
jones-2014-6/)

Something good for other co-founders to keep in mind.

~~~
RickS
As someone who really followed them closely (archer was HUGELY impactful ~10
years ago, and gotham set a bar in politics that has yet to be surpassed),
this breakup really left a bad taste in my mouth that's prevented me from ever
doing anything with Hoefler again.

So what it wasn't in writing. Hoefler led Frere on for decades, as he did his
lifes work, and then dug a dagger into his back.

Glad to see Frere has been able to move on and remain productive after such a
setback. Though I'd really like this to have a weight one thinner and one
blacker, for that super intense contrast. That optionality is one of the
things I really love about Gotham and Proxima Nova

~~~
jeremyw
I don't understand how the design community continues to support Hoefler.
Without a clear explanation that his actions weren't simple, bald dishonesty
and greed.

~~~
RickS
Well sure. The design community also continues to fawn over a cell phone
assembled in factories where they have nets to keep the workers from killing
themselves.

The design community likes to pretend they're all TED talks and social good,
but mostly it's crabs in a bucket, trying to out-shiny each other, realities
be damned.

(I say this as a designer)

~~~
noir_lord
Crab buckets? Terry Pratchett fan by any chance?

